
Look At All These Guns People Got for Christmas - trueduke
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/national/2012/12/look-all-these-guns-people-got-christmas/60306/
======
cafard
What astonishes me about the AR-15 is the cost, roughly $900. I'm not sure
that it's practical for hunting, which leaves you two practical (and legal)
uses: target shooting, and self defense in the event of a zombie apocalypse. I
haven't gone target shooting in a while (since Nixon was president), and at
$900 I'll take my chances with the zombie apocalypse.

------
moystard
As a European, I cannot understand the reaction of people buying weapon (and
especially automatic rifles) after such a tragedy.

